# How would you spend your money?



## Travelin Joe (Nov 30, 2010)

I thought I posted this before, but I can't find it. I am really getting into working with my Rotozip and a good router blade, it makes a big difference using something with more power than a dremel. My wife thinks I should get a real router but I am leaning towards some good router bits for the time being and get a router when money is a little better. What is your opinion? I am beginning to enjoy the signs I am doing now and that is all I will do for a while!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You could always buy an $800 Festool 2200, and then say, "But, Honey, that's what you told me to do." 

In my view, the RotoZip is a cool little tool, but calling it a router is a stretch. I'd use it for the light-duty stuff for which it was designed, and save for a more substantial router for heavier work.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Joe! I am not sure what You expect to pay, but You can get a good 2 base router for around $90.00 ! Craftsman has a very good reputation on routers. Some would throw them at Me, but for My money I got the Craftsman. Unknowingly, I have seen one person not like the Craftsman, but love the router made by the same company who furnishes the router for Craftsman. There a good buy.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If the Roto Zip serves your purposes for now, I'd continue using it and not purchase a router until your needs are no longer met. 
One caveat, though. I'm not a fan of 1/4" shank bits and/or collet adapters in a large hp router. One bent shank is all it took for me to swear off the 1/4" bits. Personally, I wouldn't spend a lot of $$ on expensive, name brand bits until you have a machine that accepts 1/2" bits.
Just my .02.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Joe,

IMO, Howard has some good advice for you. They put their 17543 2-base kit on sale for as low as $79 periodically and its a nice mid-size router. It comes with 1/2 and 1/4" collets and LED lights and a carrying/storage bag in addition to the plunge and fixed bases. I picked one up after hearing BobJ3 (who owns >50 routers) brag about them. It made my fifth router and has become my go-to unit for most work. 

I don't know about you but with my 52yo eyes, the LEDs shining right wher the bit is really nice!! 

Jim
The 17543 has become my go-to router


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Jim,
Cold weather affects eyesight.
Says Gene with trifocals in AZ!


----------



## Travelin Joe (Nov 30, 2010)

You guys are great, very thought provoking. I will probably get a router, Craftsman based on my preference and price. I never thought of the size of the bits, glad you opened my mind. Thanks I knew I liked this forum for a reason


----------



## kenrg (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Joe; About 5 years ago I bought a Dremel 963-01 Plunge attachment that fitted a Dremel 9000 Rotary (Dremel's answer to the Roto-Zip), which I did not have. The plan was that when I started getting my shop up and functional I would buy the 9000 and I would likely have myself a nice light duty plunge router. As my luck runs, Dremel bought out Roto-Zip at about the same time I bought the attachment. I put a feeler out in the Swap- Meet and a gentleman from Metheun, MA. had a 9000 he wanted to sell. I find it to be a very handy tool. I can make a 1/2" dado cut a 1/2" deep and it doesn't even work up a sweat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dremel Advantage High Speed Rotary Saw Model 9000-used - eBay (item 270694022026 end time Feb-16-11 09:28:05 PST)

====


----------



## whofan (Jan 9, 2011)

I don`t know how long the current line of Craftsman routers been out, but I think they are very good and miles better than previous models they`ve had.

I say Craftsman or Porter Cabel 690 series.
The Porter Cabel is mid priced and high quality


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I have been a fan of the PC for a very long time, if you look at the New Craftsman routers you are looking at a PC but with a lower price..and a bigger hole in the base like the PC unlike the Bosch..and some others..you can't spin it if it will not clear..

=======



whofan said:


> I don`t know how long the current line of Craftsman routers been out, but I think they are very good and miles better than previous models they`ve had.
> 
> I say Craftsman or Porter Cabel 690 series.
> The Porter Cabel is mid priced and high quality


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowes is currently selling a hitachi 2 1/4 hp with 1/4 in. and 1/2 collets, fixed base however for 89.00 Its got some great reviews. I also wouldnt forget to check out places like craigslist, I personally have sold two milwaukee routers in nearly new condition when desperate for cash for 80 bucks there. 

I do like the advice though that if your needs are being met stick with it until they are not. If it aint broke dont fix it. That being said however i think youll find with the right tool for the job youll be completing your projects faster, easier and with better results. I have also discovered that with with acquisition of a new tool purchased solely for a specific need at the time and never needing that tool before that after having it i was flooded with new uses for it.


----------

